# Most Recent Otis Pictures



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, this boy is growing SOOO Fast-thought I'd share some full-body shots of him just to show you HOW big!! Here he is trying to get off the porch to help us decorate for Easter
























*more coming*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's him and his best buddy








And one of me and him- me looking pretty crappy from PA winds!! haha








And him and his sissy after a long tiring day









Got a bit bigger didn't he??


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep...I dont think he is ever gonna stop growing!

The porch pictures are so funny...All he needs is a cup of coffee and then he would look like me in the mornings! 

You have now got me in a Easter Decorating mood.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

digits mama said:


> You have now got me in a Easter Decorating mood.


You better hurry- you only have a few days left!!! Our house is ALL Eastered up- inside and out. I LOVE to decorate for holidays!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright,

I am definitely dognapping him first.

I LOVE that frst picture. He looks like he knows he is posing for you


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Finally I get my Otis fix! Man, he is so gorgeous! BIG BOY!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

On that porch picture, I had to check for makeup  So glad he kept it in his pocketbook. I loooooove Otis and that baby girl, you can't get any more precious than that


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He has grown and still looking as handsome as ever!! 

I love looking at his pictures. He's a beautiful Mastiff...


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh I just got my Otis fix too! I just want to smoosh his face and kiss him! I love seeing him with your beautiful girl. I am dognapping him first! Ella would LOVE him!!!! She could ride on his back!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Otis looks awesome! He's definitely getting bigger and nicer! Very nice pictures!

-n


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HaHa- Thank You you guys!!

Nope, MMM no Lipstick...not in those pictures anyway!! haha

You have GOT to stop fighting over him- there is PLENTY of him to go around-dognapping will not be permitted and no amount of money could take this boy away from me or his sissy!! Ha Ha I am glad you giuys got your fixes- now would someone please come remove him from my foot he has hidden underneath him??? ugh..


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> now would someone please come remove him from my foot he has hidden underneath him??? ugh..


OUCH!! I know for a fact that it hurts...Uallis likes to sit on people's feet!!

Does Otis wipe his jowls on you? Uallis started doing this a few weeks ago. Its like he wants to wipe his own drool off and he'll rub his jowls on me...of course smearing me with drool in the process!! UGH!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> OUCH!! I know for a fact that it hurts...Uallis likes to sit on people's feet!!
> 
> Does Otis wipe his jowls on you? Uallis started doing this a few weeks ago. Its like he wants to wipe his own drool off and he'll rub his jowls on me...of course smearing me with drool in the process!! UGH!!


No he dosent and he better not start!! I am teaching him "lick your lips" I am trying....its not going so well....haha
Does Uallis have any bumps on his chin or mouth area?? Otis is going to the vet tomorrow- there are red pimple-like things all over his chin-you can see them in the pic of my girl and him. Hope it's nothing to worry about...I am sure there is something that can be done for it- just don't like having a teenage pimple-faced boy!! haha


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMGGGGosh! He is sooooo SOO handsome! I love him! I am seriously wanting an English Mastiff now  Otis is just soo wrinkly and gorgeous!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Billiie said:


> OMGGGGosh! He is sooooo SOO handsome! I love him! I am seriously wanting an English Mastiff now  Otis is just soo wrinkly and gorgeous!


Ha Ha...don't let the sad droopy face fool you....when he's 200+ pounds we'll talk..haha You'd then have a small, medium and ExtraLarge breed- you'd only need a large then!! haha
Your kids are also beautiful!!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Otis you handsome boy, I LOVE YOU! Especially all the pictures with your "sissy". They make my heart melt. Love to watch you growing and changing. Gives me all kinds of good stuff to look forward to


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

IF he disappears...don't look at my house.  Was that to obvious? 

He is such a big love bug! I love that 5th picture of him and his sissy; she looks so proud to have him to hug and his eyes are just wondering lol.

ETS: Hey no winky shots?  I had to, I had to!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

You know, I was going to say that I'm going to dognap him along with the others, but when you *had* to bring up how sad his sissy would be, well, I could never do it! LOL They are just soooo precious together!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Here's him and his best buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my main man is getting bloody MASSIVE and more handsome everytime u post SDO.
Your daughter is just precious and that photo is definetly one to frame.

BTW the young lady in the picture with Otis below is pretty damm hot too


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> IF he disappears...don't look at my house.  Was that to obvious?
> 
> He is such a big love bug! I love that 5th picture of him and his sissy; she looks so proud to have him to hug and his eyes are just wondering lol.
> 
> ETS: Hey no winky shots?  I had to, I had to!


HAHA Yeah, a bit obvious...I'm keepin my eye on you...No winky shots-I kept this one clean this tim!! haha


MyCharlie said:


> you *had* to bring up how sad his sissy would be, well, I could never do it!


HAHA I KNEW that would work!!!! 



Mr Pooch said:


> Well my main man is getting bloody MASSIVE and more handsome everytime u post SDO.
> Your daughter is just precious and that photo is definetly one to frame.
> 
> BTW the young lady in the picture with Otis below is pretty damm hot too


HAHA Thank you Dom! If his nose wasn't so dirty in that picture with girly I'd probably frame it....he was rootin around a lot that day!!
That's okay-I have a million just like it!! haha


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> HAHA Yeah, a bit obvious...I'm keepin my eye on you...No winky shots-I kept this one clean this tim!! haha


I'll stop. He still makes me smile though; his personality just shines through.  A family friend just got an English Mastiff (brindle). Maybe it's because she's a pup and it wasn't that great of a picture, but the tans are so much more pretty! Have you ever seen an adult brindle?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I'll stop. He still makes me smile though; his personality just shines through.  A family friend just got an English Mastiff (brindle). Maybe it's because she's a pup and it wasn't that great of a picture, but the tans are so much more pretty! Have you ever seen an adult brindle?


Yes I've seen many brindles as adults, and I agree with you. When we decided to get a puppy after my big boy passed we looked at some brindles- and I just wasn't attracted to them. Not that I don't like the brindles of course I love them, but I'd much rather have a fawn or apricot.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Does Uallis have any bumps on his chin or mouth area?? Otis is going to the vet tomorrow- there are red pimple-like things all over his chin-you can see them in the pic of my girl and him. Hope it's nothing to worry about...I am sure there is something that can be done for it- just don't like having a teenage pimple-faced boy!! haha


No, I haven't noticed anything like that with Uallis.

I can't wait to hear how much this boy weighs now!!  Uallis wants to hear all about his little "brothers" vet visit!! Uallis also wants to tell Otis, "Watch out for the thermometer that they stick in a _baaaadddd_ place when you don't expect it...but they might give you a tasty treat if your a really good boy and don't humiliate Mom by barking at the other dogs!"


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Otis might not like the Thermo treatment.
When i worked in the vets i got bit by a lab for doing my first "bum take"ha ha


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my...thanks for the warning..haha!! I'm sure he's fine- just need to get it taken care of. He just tries to kiss all the other dogs- bad thing in a vets office!! haha He's SOOOO loveable! Slobber slingers everywhere!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Yes I've seen many brindles as adults, and I agree with you. When we decided to get a puppy after my big boy passed we looked at some brindles- and I just wasn't attracted to them. Not that I don't like the brindles of course I love them, but I'd much rather have a fawn or apricot.


See I have never seen a brindle, but glad I'm not alone. I'm sure once she's grown I'll think she's a lot cuter.


Mr Pooch said:


> Otis might not like the Thermo treatment.
> When i worked in the vets i got bit by a lab for doing my first "bum take"ha ha


Was it just me or did that sound wrong?
I would have bitten you too! I'd like to hear what a dog's take on that would be. Why they haven't come up with an ear or forehead temp taker?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Aw, I dunno who's cuter, Otis or your daughter! In different ways of course - your daughter is definitely not huge or droopy


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Otis might not like the Thermo treatment.
> When i worked in the vets i got bit by a lab for doing my first "bum take"ha ha


Uallis's first appointment after we brought him home, he slept through the entire appointment. He didn't even notice when they took his temperature.

The second appointment...he noticed...his eyes got all wide...and he looked back there like, "What are you DOING!!" 

One time he DID bark at some of the other dogs in the office and it really embarrassed me, especially when this one guy walked WAYYYY out around us with his dog...and watched us with a leary eye the whole time I was talking to the receptionist...I apologized profusely and told him that Uallis really was friendly. I doubt he believed me though... I don't blame him since Uallis didn't show his best manners. That was in the middle of Uallis's rebellious stage though. He was a terror to be around then...


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Speaking of brindles, I saw one last week at the dog park and was surprised at his coat - it seemed a lot longer than Otis's. He was a big lover though, just stood there leaning up against whoever would pet him!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally, an Otis fix! I love the shots of him standing on the porch. Looks human like. 



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Was it just me or did that sound wrong?
> I would have bitten you too! I'd like to hear what a dog's take on that would be. Why they haven't come up with an ear or forehead temp taker?


You didn't see the scene on Dr. Dolittle where lucky got his temp taken at the vets office and it went all the way in and the vet had to fish it out?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> See I have never seen a brindle, but glad I'm not alone. I'm sure once she's grown I'll think she's a lot cuter.
> 
> Was it just me or did that sound wrong?
> I would have bitten you too! I'd like to hear what a dog's take on that would be. Why they haven't come up with an ear or forehead temp taker?


You think dogs are bad...try taking a horses temp.

Even worse, when the horse decides to release some gas while your hand is right there, yuck

ETA: Durbkat, that is exactly why I tie string around the thermometer when I check the horses...it can get lost...very easily!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah! I am totally in love with Otis! What a beauty!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Aw, I dunno who's cuter, Otis or your daughter! In different ways of course - your daughter is definitely not huge or droopy


And she dosen't slobber all over the place...haha


MyCharlie said:


> Speaking of brindles, I saw one last week at the dog park and was surprised at his coat - it seemed a lot longer than Otis's. He was a big lover though, just stood there leaning up against whoever would pet him!!


Yep- sounds like a Mastiff-any attention and they are right there. They REALLY have NO idea how big they are...I'm hurt quite often, but not on purpose by any means. Haha


Rough_Collies2008 said:


> You think dogs are bad...try taking a horses temp.
> 
> Even worse, when the horse decides to release some gas while your hand is right there, yuck


EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW 
ETA: Durbkat, that is exactly why I tie string around the thermometer when I check the horses...it can get lost...very easily![/QUOTE]

TMI but Thanks for the...ugh...laugh?? ick...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is huge, but he still has that kissable puppy face. Especially his little cheeks. LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> He is huge, but he still has that kissable puppy face. Especially his little cheeks. LOL


Oh yes- he will ALWAYS have a kissable puppy face!!! That is one thing that will not change!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Otis, so don't tell you about male horses and having their sheaths cleaned? Charlie is in for a cleaning tomorrow, time to pull out the shoulder length gloves, going 'bean' huntin 

I have to say, your daughter reminds me so much of my brothers oldest daughter. I think they are similar in age(my niece is 3 1/2 now). She likes the 'big' animals too:










ETA: And you know I am only kidding when I talk about dognapping Otis, right?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Otis, so don't tell you about male horses and having their sheaths cleaned? Charlie is in for a cleaning tomorrow, time to pull out the shoulder length gloves, going 'bean' huntin
> I have to say, your daughter reminds me so much of my brothers oldest daughter. I think they are similar in age(my niece is 3 1/2 now). She likes the 'big' animals too:
> ETA: And you know I am only kidding when I talk about dognapping Otis, right?


OMG- bean hunting?? Wish I could be there for that...
My daughter is also 3 1/2. Born in October.
Of Course I know you are kidding!! haha What made you think I didn't think you were?? haha I'd like to seee someone take this horse from me!! ha


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

It'll look like a tough fight.. but I'm still dognapping OTIS..


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> OMG- bean hunting?? Wish I could be there for that...
> My daughter is also 3 1/2. Born in October.
> Of Course I know you are kidding!! haha What made you think I didn't think you were?? haha I'd like to seee someone take this horse from me!! ha


I was just making sure. This whole internet thing lacks the ability to show facial expessions!(minus these smilies of course). Nothing you did, I am just a worrywort


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Otis is adorable. I love the first pic. It looks like he's supervising the decorating. Your daughter is a cutie! That picture with her and Otis is just great.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not kidding - I am going to steal Otis!!! Only I think he is bigger than me and I don't think sneaking out of the house would be too quiet. 

Let us know how Otis' vet appt goes.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rowdy said:


> Otis is adorable. I love the first pic. It looks like he's supervising the decorating. Your daughter is a cutie! That picture with her and Otis is just great.


Thank You! He wanted to eat the eggs, so I had to put the gate on the porch and he DID NOT like that!! he wanted an egg is what he was up to!!


Ella'sMom said:


> I'm not kidding - I am going to steal Otis!!! Only I think he is bigger than me and I don't think sneaking out of the house would be too quiet.
> 
> Let us know how Otis' vet appt goes.


Not a quiet job, thats for sure!! Your biggest difficulty would be to wake him up! haha Here's the update on his vet appointment:
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/24877-otis-went-vet-today.html#post241049


Mudra said:


> It'll look like a tough fight.. but I'm still dognapping OTIS..


Ha Ha I just want to see someone try!! That would be SOOO amusing!


Rough_Collies2008 said:


> I was just making sure. This whole internet thing lacks the ability to show facial expessions!(minus these smilies of course). Nothing you did, I am just a worrywort


I know what you mean- could you imagine if there were no smilies to put in?? You'd NEVER know when someone was kidding!! There'd bee threads closing every other thread made!! haha


----------

